# gotasquirt Jet ski power sleds



## futonman (Aug 23, 2010)

I posted this page for gotasquirt (will)

gotasquirt new 250hp supercharged 4 cylinder jet boat build:































125hp jet boat build pics:

https://www.boatingsportsman.com/fu...threadid=14297&highlight_key=y&keyword1=odwil

125hp jet boat running the yuba river:

https://www.boatingsportsman.com/fu...threadid=15616&highlight_key=y&keyword1=odwil

125hp gets stuck video:

https://www.boatingsportsman.com/fu...0&threadid=17541&highlight_key=y&keyword1=cfs

95 hp Kawasaki 2 stroke motor and pump video:

https://www.boatingsportsman.com/fu...threadid=13612&highlight_key=y&keyword1=super

My jet boat youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/futonman1

125hp jet ski boat:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 23, 2010)

awesome...


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 24, 2010)

Man o man - how fast will it go?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## orion_134 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like build specs, what the white pump is, and maybe a pic of the inside of the pump box to see how everything is mounted?
Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice boat, guestimate on the total cost? Saw $3200 for the engine and pump, figure another 3-4k for the hull and rigging. I wish I had a big shop to tinker in.

Jamie


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Nice boat, guestimate on the total cost? Saw $3200 for the engine and pump, figure another 3-4k for the hull and rigging. I wish I had a big shop to tinker in.
> 
> Jamie



If I'm reading it correctly, the 3200 figure was for the 800cc 95 hp Kawasaki engine. The 125 engine in the first link is a 1200cc engine. Not counting the Honda outboard powered boat, I think we are seeing 3 different boats.


----------



## gotasquirt (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry guys about takeing so long to reply the 125 hp boat is a kawasaki 4 stroke motor running a yamaha pump and the little boat is running a yamaha 701 motor and pump the new boat doesnt use a pump box it mounts to the hull the pump is a hybread berkley intake and seedoo pump that has been reworked to accept the seedoo pump the little boat will run almosy 40 mph and the 125 hp will do 41 mph. and run 3 inchs of water with no problems and carrie about a one thousand pounds if you have anymore questions feel free to email me thanks will


----------



## perchin (Sep 2, 2010)

gotasquirt said:


> sorry guys about takeing so long to reply the 125 hp boat is a kawasaki 4 stroke motor running a yamaha pump and the little boat is running a yamaha 701 motor and pump the new boat doesnt use a pump box it mounts to the hull the pump is a hybread berkley intake and seedoo pump that has been reworked to accept the seedoo pump if you have anymore questions feel free to email me thanks will



are you also futonman???


----------



## gotasquirt (Sep 2, 2010)

nope he is a freind of mine that is more computer smart i just know how to bend metal


----------



## futonman (Sep 4, 2010)

My bud Tom from Precision Weld Boats built this one:

I think the fire departments got her now:


----------



## gotasquirt (Sep 7, 2010)

i got good news and bad news the good is i got the new motow to run right and with two big guys and a half tank of fuel it ran 53 mph.!!!!!!!!!!!! now the bad there is more preformance to be had in the pump hehe


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2010)

gotasquirt said:


> i got good news and bad news the good is i got the new motow to run right and with two big guys and a half tank of fuel it ran 53 mph.!!!!!!!!!!!! now the bad there is more preformance to be had in the pump hehe



WHAT....no video? :wink:


----------



## gotasquirt (Sep 10, 2010)

ther will be video as soon as i get the pump back im haveing 2 deg, more put on the impeller :lol:


----------



## orion_134 (Jul 29, 2011)

and then?


----------



## gotasquirt (Jul 30, 2011)

the speed stayed the same i just lowerd the motor rpm it still runs over 55 with just my big butt in it hehe will


----------

